# jerry olds Train Skool



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2021)

Part 1 of 7











www.txrailroads.org

www.facebook.com/groups/673763666015976/

www.twitter.com/txrailroads?lang=en

www.txdot.gov/inside-txdot/division/rail.html

www.rrb.gov/Field-Office-Locator/Houston

www.txarchives.org/tslac/finding_aids/10220.xml

www.texasrailadvocates.org/tag/aar/

www.broadcastify.com/listen/stid/48/rail

www.radioreference.com/apps/db/?aid=9847

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Texas_railroads


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2021)

Part 2 of 7











www.texasstaterailroad.net

www.facebook.com/TexasStateRR/

www.twitter.com/texasstaterr?lang=en

www.instagram.com/texasstaterail/?hl=en

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/texas-state-railroad.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_State_Railroad


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2021)

Part 3 of 7











www.amtrakguide.com/stations/amtrak-stations-in-texas/

www.amtrakguide.com/routes/texas-eagle/

www.amtrak.com/texas-eagle-train

www.texaseagle.com

www.facebook.com/groups/AmtrakTexasEagle/

www.twitter.com/hashtag/texaseagle?lang=en

www.instagram.com/explore/tags/texaseagle/?hl=en

www.tumblr.com/tagged/texas+eagle?sort=top

www.gettyimages.com/detail/news-photo/amtraks-texas-eagle-train-waits-to-depart-the-station-in-news-photo/112940785

www.pinterest.com/pin/392305817510916972/

www.alamy.com/stock-photo-amtraks-texas-eagle-long-distance-passenger-train-pulls-into-union-32415575.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Eagle


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2021)

Part 3B of 7













www.amtrakguide.com/routes/sunset-limited/

www.amtrak.com/sunset-limited-train

www.facebook.com/pages/category/Travel-Company/SunsetLimited.com-152330351511673/

www.instagram.com/explore/locations/249368599/united-states/houston-texas/amtrak-train-2-the-sunset-limited/

www.tumblr.com/tagged/sunset+limited?sort=top

www.gettyimages.com/detail/photo/sunset-limited-royalty-free-image/179186526

www.pinterest.com/pin/448178600401137238/

www.alamy.com/stock-photos-sunset-limited-amtrak-waiting-at-el-paso-railway-station-texas-78376703.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunset_Limited


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2021)

Part 4 of 7












www.ridemetro.org

www.facebook.com/RideMETRO/

www.twitter.com/metrohoualerts?lang=en

www.tumblr.com/tagged/metro+rail?sort=top

www.gettyimages.com/detail/photo/metrorail-houston-royalty-free-image/458969107

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/metro-houston.html

www.indeed.com/cmp/Metro-Rail/reviews?fcountry=ALL

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/METRORail


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2021)

Part 5 of 7











www.up.com

www.facebook.com/unionpacific/

www.instagram.com/uprr/?hl=en

www.pinterest.com/pin/319333429801198412/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Union-Pacific-Railroad-Company/reviews?fcountry=US&floc=Fort+Worth%2C+TX

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Union-Pacific-Reviews-E691.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Pacific_Railroad


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2021)

Part 6 of 7











www.bnsf.com

www.facebook.com/BNSFRailway/

www.twittewr.com/search?q=%23bnsf

www.instagram.com/bnsfrailway/?hl=en

www.tumblr.com/tagged/BNSF?sort=top

www.gettyimages.com/photos/bnsf

www.pinterest.com/bandy518/bnsf/

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/bnsf-train.html

www.indeed.com/cmp/Bnsf-Railway/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNSF_Railway


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2021)

Part 7 of 7











www.community.oli.org/state/tx#about

https://m.facebook.com/events/texas-transportation-museum/operation-lifesaver/600571587615297/

www.twitter.com/txoplifesaver?lang=en

www.instagram.com/txoplifesaver/?hl=en


__
		https://saleintothe90s.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F39164799208

www.pinterest.com/pin/194288171398527609/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Lifesaver











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QvsuCBOjIo


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

@FastTrax  I absolutely love old steam trains, when I was living in Maitland Huntervalley every year a steam train and Tigermoth had a race from Newcastle to Maitland, we never missed a year.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 4, 2021)

Tish said:


> @FastTrax  I absolutely love old steam trains, when I was living in Maitland Huntervally every year a steam train and Tigermoth had a race from Newcastle to Maitland, we never missed a year.



I never saw one in action live. They look so BIG on TV and in the Movies. I saw a couple of small yard switchers on display in the Poconos. I believe the only active super steamer in America is the UP Big Boy. I did get to sit in the cab of one of Big Boys replacement power plants the DDA40X.


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Wow, that is so cool, I wish could sit in one of the cabs.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 4, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I never saw one in action live. They look so BIG on TV and in the Movies. I saw a couple of small yard switchers on display in the Poconos. I believe the only active super steamer in America is the UP Big Boy. I did get to sit in the cab of one of Big Boys replacement power plants the DDA40X.





Tish said:


> Wow, that is so cool, I wish could sit in one of the cabs.



That last for a good year or two then you crave taking the next conductors bid. Trust me, I know.


----------

